
A new app to manage customer feedback - ratko_enco
https://cnflx.io
======
ratko_enco
Hey guys, our new app is currently launched in closed beta. To give you an
idea of what it does, we created a tool that helps you bring all your feedback
in one place, where you can manage it easily in order to get the most out of
customer insights. Ideas are managed through it as well and you can make them
public for people to feedback (only visible by you) and vote on them. This way
you can check the validity of ideas before you even start on implementing
them.

